# How I make grips.



## jaustin (Aug 31, 2013)

Started making a set of grips today since I need the practice.
Thought i would share how I do it and maybe someone will point out a better way to do it or someone may see a better way for them self.

I believe the wood is redwood that i am making these out of.

I am starting with a 2x5x 3/4 block
Setting bandsaw fence to the thickness i want to use.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_184836_zpsaff1d9e5.jpg

rip to blanks out of block and have a small piece of scrap left.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_184850_zps7fd1dab1.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_184950_zpsf5fdcb46.jpg

Doing the first drill for the grip screws with a jig I purchased online

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_185149_zpsd41d5568.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_185239_zps2662e3ef.jpg

Tracing the pattern on to the scales.
i use 6mm dowels to hold the grip in place while tracing , cutting to size and sanding to size.
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_185706_zps7e5801ee.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_185756_zps9af5ae87.jpg

don't cut all the way to line it is best to sand it to the line.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_185851_zps11e04101.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_185929_zps82cafaaa.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_190042_zpsd367cb48.jpg

attached wood blocks with double sided tape to hold on to while sanding.
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_190151_zpse4aaa20b.jpg

thickness of the grips .
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_190230_zpseb6890ef.jpg

thickness of the scale
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_190321_zpse9feb373.jpg

Sanding it with a rocking back and forth on each side to get the curved face of the grip.
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_190245_zps8b76d4bb.jpg

sand to thickness,
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_190716_zpsadc1b355.jpg

don't cut the bottom off the scales to hafter you get them fitted to the gun.
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_191857_zps8d31d3ec.jpg

Once fitted mark and trim the ends down to fit, be carefull don't go to far or it will show.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_192626_zps197b78f5.jpg

using an unibit to get the screw hole recessed for the grip screws.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_193105_zps3240a101.jpg

sanded and grips installed

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_193427_zps922a6345.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130831_193431_zps1911a0dd.jpg

Hope this helps someone and if you see a better way to do something let me know.
Now to go and put a finish on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd actually like more info on the hole spacing jig.


----------



## jaustin (Aug 31, 2013)

i purchased it from here,
http://www.cwgrips.com/cwgrips_site_007.htm

it works pretty good but would be nice it it came with 2 inserts instead of one.

The insert is steel that is heat treated and the base it goes into is aluminum. 
I plan on having my own jig made that is all heat treated just haven't found the time to find some one to make it.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 31, 2013)

John - Excellent tutorial  Mind if I copy it to the class room?


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 31, 2013)

excellent! I get alot of flack for using calipers when i do woodworking, my buddy always says your not building a space ship.... but thats probably why all of his joinery looks like crap too...... are most of your blocks 8/4 stuff to start with? Does any grip makers cut green wood into scales and dry them in a microwave?


----------



## jaustin (Aug 31, 2013)

most are 3/4- 1"
i have a set of amboyna burl that i just messed up today that i am going to practice stippling on in a few minutes.

i operate a stamping machine at work and use calipers and mics all day long, i still have a hard time telling how thick something is or wide it is. 
I was using calipers and still took to much off on the amboyna grips.
They measure about .020 thick and the grip screw is off and also elongated the holes to fit my jig moved a little and they are off.


----------



## jaustin (Aug 31, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> John - Excellent tutorial  Mind if I copy it to the class room?



copy if you would like didn't think about putting it in the classroom.


----------

